# New Car Time - Peugeot 3008 ? ?



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone on the forum got the "Auto-sort-of-matic" version of this car? It's time for us to change the car, and I need an auto for the bad leg! My current KIA 'ceed is fully auto, does me fine, but it's a wee tad low for Mrs Mel and me'sen to get in and out of.

We've had a look at the Peugeot 3008 as a possible replacement (in the same price bracket) as it's pseudo SUV off the ground height makes it easier to slide in and out of, but I'm just unsure about the gearbox, I hear tales of it being a jerkomatic - - it's one of those Double Clutch Manual?auto things, called an ECG - - any thoughts welcome?

TSA

The Sequined Avengers (AKA Hopalong Astaire and Ginger)

Mel :weed:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

wifes got the citroen version, fine if driven gently but does not like being pushed, engine will rev its self stupid until it decides what to do, also need constant resetting. this system is used in citroen, renault, Peugeot and even some toyotas. truthfully ....not very good. hope this helps.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mel, I had a C4 with the ECG gearbox in 2009, it was a long term rental, I wanted a micro car but they ballsed up and "upgraded" me. IMO it was the worst thing I've ever driven, impossible to drive smoothly, I drove it around Gijon for weeks like a learner driver "kangarooing", it was never, ever in the "right" gear/rev ratio.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Have a look at a Mercedes B Class. I currently drive a B180 Cdi, and recently drove back from Breda in Holland at 45mpg. It is fully auto with a cvt gearbox but can be driven manually if you want by just tapping a gearstick away for down and towards you for up, no clutch so left leg is redundant.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Benzowner said:


> Have a look at a Mercedes B Class. I currently drive a B180 Cdi, and recently drove back from Breda in Holland at 45mpg. It is fully auto with a cvt gearbox but can be driven manually if you want by just tapping a gearstick away for down and towards you for up, no clutch so left leg is redundant.


My wife's Merc C180 coupe (07 reg) is like that - I don't think she's ever driven it manually tho', not even out of curiosity, as it's an auto so what's the point? I've driven it once manually & sort of got the hang of it but ended up wondering why I was driving an auto manually :huh: I asked my wife why she didn't try & she said that if she'd have wanted a car with a manual gearbox she'd have bought a car with a manual gearbox!

I have to say that I can see little point to these new types of transmission - automatic gearboxes have been working fine for years now, as have manual gearboxes, so why is there suddenly the need for all these ECG/flappy paddle/ microswitch clutch jobbies??

Doesn't sound like the Peugeot's very popular Mel - could you not take it for a test drive?


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Mel, I'd recommend a good normal auto box - all the faffing about with these new-fangled devices (eg CVT, flappy paddles, etc) is just a headache IMO. And if you buy a Peugeot you can expect to get a bad back too - from being bent over under the bonnet trying to figure out why it's broken down...again... :lol:

If you've got a Kia already, why not take a look at the Soul - it's good value, very big inside, upright and has a raised seating position, is easy to get in and out of and is available with a 6-speed automatic gearbox. Worth a test drive. Otherwise maybe a Ford B-Max. Do test drive anything you might buy on roads you know, so you can compare.


----------

